# ethernet controller



## 2950227 (Jun 28, 2010)

hi there. i have just downgraded my pc from windows 7 to windows xp, it is compaq pc sr5109uk and the priduct is gm274aa-abu.i hav tried to install 7 and vista on it but both dosnt work so i installed xp, its working fine but the is i dont have some drivers like internet 1,i hav checked on compaq website but the drivers for this model are only for windows vista not xp. so how how can i find the driver for internet. plzzzzzz help me


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

From the model at hp, download this
http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=7&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#1
Under xp, download from site 3. Unzip the file to a new folder you have named. If you have unknown network controller in device manager/update driver/do not use window search/specify a location/ browse to the folder you unzipped the file to.


----------



## 2950227 (Jun 28, 2010)

thnxx alot its working fine. 
can u send me the link for other drivers aswell.
1. audio device on high definition audio bus
2. sm bus controller
3. video controller (vga controller)
thats what its says in device manager.
aand again thanks alot.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Install everest ultimate, hit report,hardware,plain txt and upload the report by go advanced in you next reply.
http://www.lavalys.com/support/downloads


----------



## 2950227 (Jun 28, 2010)

i got the report but when i go advanced to reply they say the text is too long make it to 100000 and its sommwwhere around 800000


----------



## 2950227 (Jun 28, 2010)

--------[ EVEREST Ultimate Edition ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v5.50.2100
Benchmark Module 2.5.292.0
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Computer COMPUTER2007
Generator Owner
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP RTM)
Date 2010-06-28
Time 18:14


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Computer Type ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Internet Explorer 7.0.5730.11 (IE 7.0)
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name COMPUTER2007
User Name Owner
Logon Domain [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Date / Time 2010-06-28 / 18:14

Motherboard:
CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium E2140, 1600 MHz (8 x 200)
Motherboard Name Foxconn 945GZ7MC (Lucknow) (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset Intel Lakeport-G i945GZ
System Memory [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DIMM1: Samsung M3 78T6553EZS-CE6 512 MB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
DIMM3: Samsung M3 78T6553EZS-CE6 [ TRIAL VERSION ]
BIOS Type AMI (07/06/07)

Display:
Video Adapter Intel GMA 950
3D Accelerator Intel GMA 950

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Realtek ALC888/1200 @ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Disk Drive Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
Disk Drive Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
Disk Drive Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
Disk Drive Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
Disk Drive STM3250318AS (250 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H30L (DVD+R9:8x, DVD-R9:8x, DVD+RW:16x/8x, DVD-RW:16x/6x, DVD-RAM:12x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) [ TRIAL VERSION ]
D: (NTFS) 50000 MB (49928 MB free)
E: (NTFS) 50000 MB (49931 MB free)
K: (NTFS) 30000 MB (24526 MB free)
Total Size [ TRIAL VERSION ]

Input:
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Mouse HID-compliant mouse
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Primary IP Address [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Primary MAC Address 00-1C-25-26-51-A1
Network Adapter Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller (94.1 [ TRIAL VERSION ])

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device

DMI:
DMI BIOS Vendor American Megatrends Inc.
DMI BIOS Version v5.08
DMI System Manufacturer Compaq-Presario
DMI System Product GM274AA-ABU SR5109UK
DMI System Version 
DMI System Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI System UUID [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer Foxconn
DMI Motherboard Product Lucknow
DMI Motherboard Version 1.0
DMI Motherboard Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Manufacturer Foxconn
DMI Chassis Version 
DMI Chassis Serial Number  [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Asset Tag [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Type Desktop Case
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets 2 / 0


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor American Megatrends Inc.
Version v5.08
Release Date 07/06/2007
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Manufacturer Compaq-Presario
Product GM274AA-ABU SR5109UK
Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ]
SKU# GM274AA#ABU
Family 103C_53316J
Universal Unique ID [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer Foxconn
Product Lucknow
Version 1.0
Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ]

[ Chassis ]

Chassis Properties:
Manufacturer Foxconn
Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Asset Tag [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Chassis Type Desktop Case
Boot-Up State Safe
Power Supply State Safe
Thermal State Safe
Security Status None

[ Memory Controller ]

Memory Controller Properties:
Error Detection Method 64-bit ECC
Error Correction None
Supported Memory Interleave 1-Way
Current Memory Interleave 1-Way
Supported Memory Types DIMM, SDRAM
Supported Memory Voltages 3.3V
Maximum Memory Module Size 4096 MB
Memory Slots 2

[ Processors / Genuine Intel(R) CPU 2140 @ 1.60GHz ]

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer Intel
Version Genuine Intel(R) CPU 2140 @ 1.60GHz
External Clock 64511 MHz
Current Clock 1600 MHz
Type Central Processor
Voltage 1.3 V
Status Enabled
Socket Designation CPU 1

[ Caches / L1-Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Associativity 8-way Set-Associative
Maximum Size 64 KB
Installed Size 64 KB
Error Correction Parity
Socket Designation L1-Cache

[ Caches / L2-Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Associativity 8-way Set-Associative
Maximum Size 1024 KB
Installed Size 1024 KB
Error Correction Single-bit ECC
Socket Designation L2-Cache

[ Caches / L3-Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Disabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 0 KB
Installed Size 0 KB
Socket Designation L3-Cache

[ Memory Modules / DIMM0 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation DIMM0
Type DIMM, SDRAM
Installed Size 512 MB
Enabled Size 512 MB

[ Memory Modules / DIMM1 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation DIMM1
Type DIMM, SDRAM
Installed Size 512 MB
Enabled Size 512 MB

[ Memory Devices / DIMM0 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type DDR2
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 512 MB
Speed 1331 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM0
Bank Locator BANK0
Manufacturer CE00000000000000
Serial Number SerNum0
Asset Tag AssetTagNum0
Part Number M3 78T6553EZS-CE6

[ Memory Devices / DIMM1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type DDR2
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 512 MB
Speed 1331 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM1
Bank Locator BANK1
Manufacturer CE00000000000000
Serial Number SerNum1
Asset Tag AssetTagNum1
Part Number M3 78T6553EZS-CE6

[ Miscellaneous ]

Miscellaneous:
OEM String bid=73GBv3PrA2;PROD_MSWORKS;SFCHK;DLED;IS.N60d;ACPwrFail=Off;Cha
OEM String n=Retail;CPUFan=On;DVDRW;LegacyFloppy=No;TVout=PAL;PCBRAND=Presa
OEM String rio;OS=MSV;LScribe;Vos.P;PROD_MSOFFHST;MDVD_B;RC_B;FPA=HM;C_MAR;
OEM String .aq;##HPCPC=00000000<9000000602000000042000025351413004000001000
OEM String 1000;5;:0665<;85>18>1<2=1:<55>?4;;=?=19:<8494;>:8011<=31953=?76?
OEM String >378139;594701:=;34:;55;9128<7937==0<722<:<1:2489>:088=6:?1;2>8=
OEM String 8>12691>>286:9?;4454>3<3>89909>=738375;02951<;>=??2?70>75;04<815
OEM String :33<20846?312127;?24876>7488457<0;0?39>9;?407;8;8;09>=;==>231>;?
OEM String 456:100000006;00000000002000840515?454=435<49434=23405347594>444
OEM String ?47535020000000000000000000000000000000000000000?24?41954<8?4243
OEM String :463542:9034;??09<31;8951=>:><6>3291=35:7;:7?<0;=973478<4:062629
OEM String <>53103<<=4651<3499:7?769::98;357697=:3483>07=6;>1<1?<>7<817?558
OEM String 6>79?5:5?19<87:>=6507148017=835>552096;714776===1=59:5:9;7?16>;9
OEM String 10;6<?>4?;=21?;7975:6660><>729>:9<98<5<=991>7?7>
OEM String 1111111111222222222233333333334444444444555555555566666666661234
OEM String 1111111111222222222233333333334444444444555555555566666666661234
OEM String 1111111111222222222233333333334444444444555555555566666666661234
OEM String 1111111111222222222233333333334444444444555555555566666666661234
OEM String 1111111111222222222233333333334444444444555555555566666666661234
OEM String 1111111111222222222233333333334444444444555555555566666666661234
OEM String 1111111111222222222233333333334444444444555555555566666666661234
OEM String 1111111111222222222233333333334444444444555555555566666666661234
OEM String 1111111111222222222233333333334444444444555555555566666666661234
OEM String 1111111111222222222233333333334444444444555555555566666666661234
OEM String 1111111111222222222233333333334444444444555555555566666666661234
OEM String 1111111111222222222233333333334444444444555555555566666666661234
OEM String 1111111111222222222233333333334444444444555555555566666666661234
OEM String 1111111111222222222233333333334444444444555555555566666666661234
OEM String 1111111111222222222233333333334444444444555555555566666666661234
OEM String 1111111111222222222233333333334444444444555555555566666666661234
OEM String 1111111111222222222233333333334444444444555555555566666666661234
OEM String 1111111111222222222233333333334444444444555555555566666666661234


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium E2140
CPU Alias Conroe-1M
CPU Stepping L2
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Genuine Intel(R) CPU 2140 @ 1.60GHz
CPUID Revision 000006F2h
CPU VID  1.1875 V

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 1197.0 MHz (original: [ TRIAL VERSION ] MHz)
CPU Multiplier 6x
CPU FSB 199.5 MHz (original: 200 MHz)
Memory Bus 266.0 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio 8:6

CPU Cache:
L1 Code Cache 32 KB per core
L1 Data Cache [ TRIAL VERSION ]
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ASC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 63-0100-000001-00101111-070607-Lakeport$3ASAD010_BIOS DATE: 07/06/07 08:21:34 VER: 08.00.14
Motherboard Name Foxconn 945GZ7MC (Lucknow) (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset Intel Lakeport-G i945GZ
Memory Timings 4-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
DIMM1: Samsung M3 78T6553EZS-CE6 512 MB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
DIMM3: Samsung M3 78T6553EZS-CE6 [ TRIAL VERSION ]

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 07/06/07
Video BIOS Date 03/25/05
DMI BIOS Version v5.08

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter Intel 82945GZ Graphics Controller 0 [A-2]
GPU Code Name Lakeport-G (Integrated 8086 / 2772, Rev 02)
GPU Clock 400 MHz


--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Management Properties:
Current Power Source AC Line
Battery Status No Battery
Full Battery Lifetime Unknown
Remaining Battery Lifetime Unknown


--------[ Portable Computer ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Centrino (Carmel) Platform Compliancy:
CPU: Intel Pentium M (Banias/Dothan) No (DualCore Intel Pentium E2140)
Chipset: Intel i855GM/PM No (Intel Lakeport-G i945GZ)
WLAN: Intel PRO/Wireless No
System: Centrino Compliant No

Centrino (Sonoma) Platform Compliancy:
CPU: Intel Pentium M (Dothan) No (DualCore Intel Pentium E2140)
Chipset: Intel i915GM/PM No (Intel Lakeport-G i945GZ)
WLAN: Intel PRO/Wireless No
System: Centrino Compliant No

Centrino (Napa) Platform Compliancy:
CPU: Intel Core (Yonah) / Core 2 (Merom) No (DualCore Intel Pentium E2140)
Chipset: Intel i945GM/PM No (Intel Lakeport-G i945GZ)
WLAN: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945 No
System: Centrino Compliant No

Centrino (Santa Rosa) Platform Compliancy:
CPU: Intel Core 2 (Merom/Penryn) No (DualCore Intel Pentium E2140)
Chipset: Intel GM965/PM965 No (Intel Lakeport-G i945GZ)
WLAN: Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965 No
System: Centrino Compliant No

Centrino (Montevina) Platform Compliancy:
CPU: Intel Core 2 (Penryn) No (DualCore Intel Pentium E2140)
Chipset: Intel GM45/GM47/GS45/PM45 No (Intel Lakeport-G i945GZ)
WLAN: Intel WiFi Link 5000 Series No
System: Centrino Compliant No


--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type ITE IT8718F (ISA A10h)
Chassis Intrusion Detected No

Temperatures:
Motherboard 39 °C (102 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 74 °C (165 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 73 °C (163 °F)
Aux 51 °C (124 °F)
STM3250318AS [ TRIAL VERSION ]

Cooling Fans:
CPU 1421 RPM
Chassis 2136 RPM

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.30 V
+2.5 V 1.79 V
+3.3 V 3.38 V
+5 V 5.03 V
+12 V [ TRIAL VERSION ]
+5 V Standby 4.97 V
VBAT Battery 3.31 V
Debug Info F 01DB 013C FFFF 0000 0000
Debug Info T 51 39 128
Debug Info V 51 70 D3 BB B9 00 04 (FF)


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium E2140, 1600 MHz (8 x 200)
CPU Alias Conroe-1M
CPU Stepping L2
Instruction Set x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3
Original Clock [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 6x / 8x
Engineering Sample No
L1 Code Cache 32 KB per core
L1 Data Cache [ TRIAL VERSION ]
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ASC, Full-Speed)

Multi CPU:
Motherboard ID Intel Lakeport
CPU #1 IntelGenuine Intel(R) CPU 2140 @ 1.60GHz, 1595 MHz
CPU #2 IntelGenuine Intel(R) CPU 2140 @ 1.60GHz, 1596 MHz

CPU Physical Info:
Package Type 775 Contact LGA
Package Size 3.75 cm x 3.75 cm
Transistors [ TRIAL VERSION ] million
Process Technology 8M, 65 nm, CMOS, Cu, Low-K Inter-Layer, 2nd Gen Strained Si
Die Size [ TRIAL VERSION ] mm2
Core Voltage 1.325 V
I/O Voltage  1.325 V
Typical Power 65 W
Maximum Power 99.4 W

CPU Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/processor

CPU Utilization:
CPU #1 / Core #1 0 %
CPU #1 / Core #2 0 %


--------[ CPUID ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPUID Properties:
CPUID Manufacturer GenuineIntel
CPUID CPU Name Genuine Intel(R) CPU 2140 @ 1.60GHz
CPUID Revision 000006F2h
IA Brand ID 00h (Unknown)
Platform ID 2Bh / MC 01h (LGA775)
Microcode Update Revision 56
HTT / CMP Units 0 / 2
Tjmax Temperature 100 °C (212 °F)

Instruction Set:
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, Intel64) Supported
AMD 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Professional Not Supported
AMD 3DNowPrefetch Not Supported
AMD Enhanced 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD Extended MMX Not Supported
AMD MisAligned SSE Not Supported
AMD SSE4A Not Supported
AMD SSE5 Not Supported
Cyrix Extended MMX Not Supported
IA-64 Not Supported
IA MMX Supported
IA SSE Supported
IA SSE 2 Supported
IA SSE 3 Supported
IA Supplemental SSE 3 Supported
IA SSE 4.1 Not Supported
IA SSE 4.2 Not Supported
IA AVX Not Supported
IA FMA Not Supported
IA AES Extensions Not Supported
VIA Alternate Instruction Set Not Supported
CLFLUSH Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG8B Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG16B Instruction Supported
Conditional Move Instruction Supported
LZCNT Instruction Not Supported
MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction Supported
MOVBE Instruction Not Supported
PCLMULQDQ Instruction Not Supported
POPCNT Instruction Not Supported
RDTSCP Instruction Not Supported
SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction Not Supported
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction Supported
VIA FEMMS Instruction  Not Supported

Security Features:
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE) Not Supported
Advanced Cryptography Engine 2 (ACE2) Not Supported
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB) Supported
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG) Not Supported
PadLock Hash Engine (PHE) Not Supported
PadLock Montgomery Multiplier (PMM) Not Supported
Processor Serial Number (PSN) Not Supported

Power Management Features:
Automatic Clock Control Supported
Digital Thermometer Supported
Dynamic FSB Frequency Switching Not Supported
Enhanced Halt State (C1E) Supported, Enabled
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS) Supported, Enabled
Frequency ID Control Not Supported
Hardware P-State Control Not Supported
LongRun Not Supported
LongRun Table Interface Not Supported
PowerSaver 1.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 2.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 3.0 Not Supported
Processor Duty Cycle Control Supported
Software Thermal Control Not Supported
Temperature Sensing Diode Not Supported
Thermal Monitor 1 Supported
Thermal Monitor 2 Supported
Thermal Monitoring Not Supported
Thermal Trip Not Supported
Voltage ID Control Not Supported

CPUID Features:
1 GB Page Size Not Supported
36-bit Page Size Extension Supported
Address Region Registers (ARR) Not Supported
Core Power Boost Not Supported
CPL Qualified Debug Store Supported
Debug Trace Store Supported
Debugging Extension Supported
Direct Cache Access Not Supported
Dynamic Acceleration Technology (IDA) Not Supported
Fast Save & Restore Supported
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) Not Supported
Invariant Time Stamp Counter Supported
L1 Context ID Not Supported
Local APIC On Chip Supported
Machine Check Architecture (MCA) Supported
Machine Check Exception (MCE) Supported
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR) Not Supported
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) Supported
Model Specific Registers (MSR) Supported
Nested Paging Not Supported
Page Attribute Table (PAT) Supported
Page Global Extension Supported
Page Size Extension (PSE) Supported
Pending Break Event Supported
Physical Address Extension (PAE) Supported
Safer Mode Extensions (SMX) Not Supported
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica) Not Supported
Self-Snoop Supported
Time Stamp Counter (TSC) Supported
Turbo Boost Not Supported
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool) Not Supported
Virtual Mode Extension Supported
x2APIC Not Supported
XSAVE / XRSTOR Extended States Not Supported

CPUID Registers (CPU #1):
CPUID 00000000 0000000A-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
CPUID 00000001 000006F2-00020800-0000E39D-BFEBFBFF
CPUID 00000002 05B0B101-005657F0-00000000-2CB43078
CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000004 04000121-01C0003F-0000003F-00000001
CPUID 00000004 04000122-01C0003F-0000003F-00000001
CPUID 00000004 04004143-00C0003F-00000FFF-00000001
CPUID 00000005 00000040-00000040-00000003-00000020
CPUID 00000006 00000001-00000002-00000001-00000000
CPUID 00000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000008 00000400-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000009 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 0000000A 07280202-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000001-20100000
CPUID 80000002 756E6547-20656E69-65746E49-2952286C
CPUID 80000003 55504320-20202020-20202020-20202020
CPUID 80000004 30343132-20402020-30362E31-007A4847
CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-04004040-00000000
CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000008 00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000

CPUID Registers (CPU #2):
CPUID 00000000 0000000A-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
CPUID 00000001 000006F2-01020800-0000E39D-BFEBFBFF
CPUID 00000002 05B0B101-005657F0-00000000-2CB43078
CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000004 04000121-01C0003F-0000003F-00000001
CPUID 00000004 04000122-01C0003F-0000003F-00000001
CPUID 00000004 04004143-00C0003F-00000FFF-00000001
CPUID 00000005 00000040-00000040-00000003-00000020
CPUID 00000006 00000001-00000002-00000001-00000000
CPUID 00000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000008 00000400-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000009 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 0000000A 07280202-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000001-20100000
CPUID 80000002 756E6547-20656E69-65746E49-2952286C
CPUID 80000003 55504320-20202020-20202020-20202020
CPUID 80000004 30343132-20402020-30362E31-007A4847
CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-04004040-00000000
CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000008 00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000

MSR Registers:
MSR 00000017 0000-0000-8B04-8828 [PlatID = 0]
MSR 0000001B 0000-0000-FEE0-0900
MSR 0000002A 0000-0000-4208-0000
MSR 0000008B 0000-0056-0000-0000
MSR 000000CD 0000-0000-0000-0802
MSR 000000CE 001D-0828-7F7F-0718
MSR 000000E7 0000-01EF-9DA4-5CE0
MSR 000000E8 0000-01ED-E74B-EC5E
MSR 000000EE AC00-0000-C17D-4700
MSR 0000011E 0000-0000-BE70-2105
MSR 00000198 0828-0828-0600-0828
MSR 00000199 0000-0000-0000-0828
MSR 0000019A 0000-0000-0000-0002
MSR 0000019B 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000019C 0000-0000-881A-0000
MSR 0000019D 0000-0000-0000-061D
MSR 000001A0 0000-0040-6297-2489


--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 63-0100-000001-00101111-070607-Lakeport$3ASAD010_BIOS DATE: 07/06/07 08:21:34 VER: 08.00.14
Motherboard Name Foxconn 945GZ7MC (Lucknow)

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel AGTL+
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 200 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 800 MHz
Bandwidth 6400 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type Dual DDR2 SDRAM
Bus Width 128-bit
DRAM:FSB Ratio 8:6
Real Clock 267 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 533 MHz
Bandwidth [ TRIAL VERSION ] MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel Direct Media Interface

Motherboard Physical Info:
CPU Sockets/Slots 1 LGA775
Expansion Slots [ TRIAL VERSION ]
RAM Slots 2 DDR2 DIMM
Integrated Devices  Audio, Video, LAN
Form Factor Micro ATX
Motherboard Size 220 mm x 240 mm
Motherboard Chipset i945GZ
Extra Features [ TRIAL VERSION ]

Motherboard Manufacturer:
Company Name Hon Hai Precision Industry Co., Ltd.
Product Information http://www.foxconnchannel.com/product/Motherboards
BIOS Download http://www.foxconnchannel.com/support/downloads.aspx
Driver Update http://driveragent.com?ref=59
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40


--------[ Memory ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Physical Memory:
Total [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Used [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Free 411 MB
Utilization [ TRIAL VERSION ]

Swap Space:
Total 2442 MB
Used 562 MB
Free 1880 MB
Utilization 23 %

Virtual Memory:
Total 3457 MB
Used 1166 MB
Free 2291 MB
Utilization 34 %

Paging File:
Paging File K:\pagefile.sys
Initial / Maximum Size 1524 MB / 3048 MB
Current Size 1524 MB
Current / Peak Usage 107 MB / 107 MB
Utilization 7 %

Physical Address Extension (PAE):
Supported by Operating System Yes
Supported by CPU Yes
Active Yes


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ DIMM1: Samsung M3 78T6553EZS-CE6 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Samsung M3 78T6553EZS-CE6
Serial Number F80FC3E5h (3854766072)
Manufacture Date Week 14 / 2007
Module Size 512 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered DIMM
Memory Type DDR2 SDRAM
Memory Speed DDR2-667 (333 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 333 MHz 5-5-5-15 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 20-35-3-5-3-3 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
@ 266 MHz 4-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 16-28-2-4-2-2 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
@ 200 MHz 3-3-3-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 12-21-2-3-2-2 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)

Memory Module Features:
Analysis Probe Not Present
FET Switch External Disabled
Weak Driver Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Samsung
Product Information http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor

[ DIMM3: [ TRIAL VERSION ] ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Serial Number F80FC4FEh (4274262008)
Manufacture Date Week 14 / 2007
Module Size 512 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
Module Type [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Memory Type DDR2 SDRAM
Memory Speed DDR2-667 (333 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 333 MHz 5-5-5-15 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 20-35-3-5-3-3 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
@ 266 MHz 4-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 16-28-2-4-2-2 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
@ 200 MHz 3-3-3-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 12-21-2-3-2-2 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)

Memory Module Features:
Analysis Probe Not Present
FET Switch External Disabled
Weak Driver Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Samsung
Product Information http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor


--------[ Chipset ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ North Bridge: Intel Lakeport-G i945GZ ]

North Bridge Properties:
North Bridge Intel Lakeport-G i945GZ
Supported FSB Speeds FSB533, FSB800
Supported Memory Types DDR2-400 SDRAM, DDR2-533 SDRAM
Maximum Memory Amount 2 GB
Revision / Stepping 02 / A2
Package Type 1202 Pin FC-BGA
Package Size 3.4 cm x 3.4 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V
In-Order Queue Depth 12

Memory Controller:
Type Dual Channel (128-bit)
Active Mode Dual Channel (128-bit)

Memory Timings:
CAS Latency (CL)  4T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 4T
RAS Precharge (tRP) 4T
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 12T
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) 28T
Write To Precharge Delay (tWTP) 11T
Refresh Period (tREF) 7.8 us

Error Correction:
ECC Not Supported
ChipKill ECC Not Supported
RAID Not Supported
ECC Scrubbing Not Supported

Memory Slots:
DRAM Slot #1 512 MB (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
DRAM Slot #2 512 MB (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)

Integrated Graphics Controller:
Graphics Controller Type Intel GMA 950
Graphics Controller Status Enabled
Graphics Frame Buffer Size 8 MB

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40
Driver Update http://driveragent.com?ref=59

[ South Bridge: [ TRIAL VERSION ] ]

South Bridge Properties:
South Bridge [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Revision / Stepping E1 / A1
Package Type 652 Pin mBGA
Package Size 3.1 cm x 3.1 cm
Core Voltage 1.05 V

High Definition Audio:
Codec Name Realtek ALC888/1200
Codec ID 10EC0888h / 103C2A60h
Codec Revision 00100001h
Codec Type Audio
Supported Sound Formats 44 kHz, 48 kHz, 96 kHz, 192 kHz, 16-bit, 20-bit, 24-bit

PCI Express Controller:
PCI-E 1.0 x1 port #1 Empty
PCI-E 1.0 x1 port #2 In Use @ x1 (Realtek RTL8139/810x Fast Ethernet Adapter)

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40
Driver Update http://driveragent.com?ref=59


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type AMI
BIOS Version v5.08
System BIOS Date 07/06/07
Video BIOS Date 03/25/05

BIOS Manufacturer:
Company Name American Megatrends Inc.
Product Information http://www.ami.com/amibios
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40


--------[ ACPI ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ APIC: Multiple APIC Description Table ]

ACPI Table Properties:
ACPI Signature APIC
Table Description Multiple APIC Description Table
Memory Address 3F7C0390h
Table Length 108 bytes
OEM ID HPQOEM
OEM Table ID SLIC-CPC
OEM Revision 20070706h
Creator ID MSFT
Creator Revision 00000097h
Local APIC Address FEE00000h

[ DBGP: Debug Port Table ]

ACPI Table Properties:
ACPI Signature DBGP
Table Description Debug Port Table
Memory Address 3F7C0400h
Table Length 52 bytes
OEM ID HPQOEM
OEM Table ID SLIC-CPC
OEM Revision 20070706h
Creator ID MSFT
Creator Revision 00000097h

[ DSDT: Differentiated System Description Table ]

ACPI Table Properties:
ACPI Signature DSDT
Table Description Differentiated System Description Table
Memory Address 3F7C0600h
Table Length 21266 bytes
OEM ID HPQOEM
OEM Table ID SLIC-CPC
OEM Revision 00000010h
Creator ID INTL
Creator Revision 20051117h

nVIDIA SLI:
SLI Certification Not Present
PCI 0-0-0-0 (Direct I/O) 8086-2770 (Intel i945G/GC/GZ/P/PL)
 PCI 0-0-0-0 (HAL) 8086-2770 (Intel i945G/GC/GZ/P/PL)

[ FACP: Fixed ACPI Description Table ]

ACPI Table Properties:
ACPI Signature FACP
Table Description Fixed ACPI Description Table
Memory Address 3F7C0200h
Table Length 132 bytes
OEM ID HPQOEM
OEM Table ID SLIC-CPC
OEM Revision 20070706h
Creator ID MSFT
Creator Revision 00000097h
SMI Command Port 000000B2h
PM Timer 00000808h

[ FACS: Firmware ACPI Control Structure ]

ACPI Table Properties:
ACPI Signature FACS
Table Description Firmware ACPI Control Structure
Memory Address 3F7CE000h
Table Length 64 bytes

[ HPET: IA-PC High Precision Event Timer Table ]

ACPI Table Properties:
ACPI Signature HPET
Table Description IA-PC High Precision Event Timer Table
Memory Address 3F7C59C0h
Table Length 56 bytes
OEM ID HPQOEM
OEM Table ID SLIC-CPC
OEM Revision 20070706h
Creator ID MSFT
Creator Revision 00000097h

[ MCFG: Memory Mapped Configuration Space Base Address Description Table ]

ACPI Table Properties:
ACPI Signature MCFG
Table Description Memory Mapped Configuration Space Base Address Description Table
Memory Address 3F7C0440h
Table Length 60 bytes
OEM ID HPQOEM
OEM Table ID SLIC-CPC
OEM Revision 20070706h
Creator ID MSFT
Creator Revision 00000097h

[ OEMB: OEM Specific Information Table ]

ACPI Table Properties:
ACPI Signature OEMB
Table Description OEM Specific Information Table
Memory Address 3F7CE040h
Table Length 97 bytes
OEM ID HPQOEM
OEM Table ID SLIC-CPC
OEM Revision 20070706h
Creator ID MSFT
Creator Revision 00000097h

[ RSD PTR: Root System Description Pointer ]

ACPI Table Properties:
ACPI Signature RSD PTR
Table Description Root System Description Pointer
Memory Address 000F9850h
Table Length  20 bytes
OEM ID HPQOEM
RSDP Revision 0
RSDT Address 3F7C0000h

[ RSDT: Root System Description Table ]

ACPI Table Properties:
ACPI Signature RSDT
Table Description Root System Description Table
Memory Address 3F7C0000h
Table Length 64 bytes
OEM ID HPQOEM
OEM Table ID SLIC-CPC
OEM Revision 20070706h
Creator ID MSFT
Creator Revision 00000097h
RSDT Entry #0 3F7C0200h
RSDT Entry #1 3F7C0390h
RSDT Entry #2 3F7C0440h
RSDT Entry #3 3F7C0480h
RSDT Entry #4 3F7C0400h
RSDT Entry #5 3F7CE040h
RSDT Entry #6 3F7C59C0h

[ SLIC: Software Licensing Description Table ]

ACPI Table Properties:
ACPI Signature SLIC
Table Description Software Licensing Description Table
Memory Address 3F7C0480h
Table Length 374 bytes
OEM ID HPQOEM
OEM Table ID SLIC-CPC
OEM Revision 00000001h
Creator ID MSFT
Creator Revision 00000001h
SLIC Version 2.0


--------[ PCI / AGP Video ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intel GMA 950 Video Adapter
Intel GMA 950 3D Accelerator


--------[ GPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Integrated: Intel 82945GZ Graphics Controller 0 [A-2] ]

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter Intel 82945GZ Graphics Controller 0 [A-2]
BIOS Version Build Number: 1217 PC 14.12 03/25/2005 14:49:53
GPU Code Name Lakeport-G
PCI Device 8086-2772 / 103C-2A60 (Rev 02)
Bus Type Integrated
GPU Clock 400 MHz
RAMDAC Clock 400 MHz
Pixel Pipelines 4
TMU Per Pipeline 1
Vertex Shaders 1 (v2.0)
Pixel Shaders 4 (v2.0)
DirectX Hardware Support DirectX v9.0
 Pixel Fillrate 1600 MPixel/s
Texel Fillrate [ TRIAL VERSION ]

Graphics Processor Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/graphics
Driver Update http://driveragent.com?ref=59


--------[ Desktop ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Desktop Properties:
Device Technology Raster Display
Resolution 1280 x 1024
Color Depth 32-bit
Color Planes 1
Font Resolution 96 dpi
Pixel Width / Height 36 / 36
Pixel Diagonal 51
Vertical Refresh Rate Default
Desktop Wallpaper K:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp

Desktop Effects:
Combo-Box Animation Enabled
Drop Shadow Effect Enabled
Flat Menu Effect Disabled
Font Smoothing Enabled
ClearType Disabled
Full Window Dragging Enabled
Gradient Window Title Bars Enabled
Hide Menu Access Keys Enabled
Hot Tracking Effect Disabled
Icon Title Wrapping Enabled
List-Box Smooth Scrolling Enabled
Menu Animation Enabled
Menu Fade Effect Enabled
Minimize/Restore Animation Enabled
Mouse Cursor Shadow Enabled
Selection Fade Effect Enabled
ShowSounds Accessibility Feature Disabled
ToolTip Animation Enabled
ToolTip Fade Effect Enabled
Windows Aero Not Supported
Windows Plus! Extension Disabled


--------[ Multi-Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

\\.\DISPLAY1 Yes (0,0) (1280,1024)


--------[ Video Modes ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

640 x 480 4-bit Default
640 x 480 8-bit Default
[ TRIAL VERSION ] [ TRIAL VERSION ] [ TRIAL VERSION ]
640 x 480 32-bit Default
800 x 600 4-bit Default
[ TRIAL VERSION ] [ TRIAL VERSION ] [ TRIAL VERSION ]
800 x 600 16-bit Default
800 x 600 32-bit Default
[ TRIAL VERSION ] [ TRIAL VERSION ] [ TRIAL VERSION ]
1024 x 768 16-bit Default
1024 x 768 32-bit Default
[ TRIAL VERSION ] [ TRIAL VERSION ] [ TRIAL VERSION ]
1280 x 1024 16-bit Default
1280 x 1024 32-bit Default
[ TRIAL VERSION ] [ TRIAL VERSION ] [ TRIAL VERSION ]
1600 x 1200 16-bit Default
1600 x 1200 32-bit Default
[ TRIAL VERSION ] [ TRIAL VERSION ] [ TRIAL VERSION ]
1920 x 1440 16-bit Default


--------[ OpenGL ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OpenGL Properties:
Vendor Microsoft Corporation
Renderer GDI Generic
Version 1.1.0
OpenGL DLL 5.1.2600.2180(xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Sub-Pixel Precision 3-bit
Max Viewport Size 16384 x 16384
Max Clipping Planes 6
Max Display-List Nesting Level 64
Max Evaluator Order 30
Max Light Sources 8
Max Pixel Map Table Size 65536

OpenGL Compliancy:
OpenGL 1.1 Yes (100%)
OpenGL 1.2 No (12%)
OpenGL 1.3 No (0%)
OpenGL 1.4 No (0%)
OpenGL 1.5 No (0%)
OpenGL 2.0 No (0%)
OpenGL 2.1 No (0%)
OpenGL 3.0 No (0%)
OpenGL 3.1 No (0%)
OpenGL 3.2 No (0%)
OpenGL 3.3 No (0%)
OpenGL 4.0 No (0%)

Max Stack Depth:
Attribute Stack 16
Client Attribute Stack 16
Modelview Matrix Stack 32
Name Stack 128
Projection Matrix Stack 10
Texture Matrix Stack 10


----------



## 2950227 (Jun 28, 2010)

OpenGL Extensions:
GL_3DFX_multisample Not Supported
GL_3DFX_tbuffer Not Supported
GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1 Not Supported
GL_3DL_direct_texture_access2 Not Supported
GL_3Dlabs_multisample_transparency_id Not Supported
GL_3Dlabs_multisample_transparency_range Not Supported
GL_AMD_conservative_depth Not Supported
GL_AMD_draw_buffers_blend Not Supported
GL_AMD_name_gen_delete Not Supported
GL_AMD_performance_monitor Not Supported
GL_AMD_seamless_cubemap_per_texture Not Supported
GL_AMD_shader_stencil_export Not Supported
GL_AMD_texture_compression_dxt6 Not Supported
GL_AMD_texture_compression_dxt7 Not Supported
GL_AMD_texture_cube_map_array Not Supported
GL_AMD_texture_texture4 Not Supported
GL_AMD_vertex_shader_tessellator Not Supported
GL_AMDX_debug_output Not Supported
GL_AMDX_name_gen_delete Not Supported
GL_AMDX_random_access_target Not Supported
GL_AMDX_vertex_shader_tessellator Not Supported
GL_APPLE_aux_depth_stencil Not Supported
GL_APPLE_client_storage Not Supported
GL_APPLE_element_array Not Supported
GL_APPLE_fence Not Supported
GL_APPLE_float_pixels Not Supported
GL_APPLE_flush_buffer_range Not Supported
GL_APPLE_flush_render Not Supported
GL_APPLE_packed_pixel Not Supported
GL_APPLE_packed_pixels Not Supported
GL_APPLE_pixel_buffer Not Supported
GL_APPLE_specular_vector Not Supported
GL_APPLE_texture_range Not Supported
GL_APPLE_transform_hint Not Supported
GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object Not Supported
GL_APPLE_vertex_array_range Not Supported
GL_APPLE_vertex_program_evaluators Not Supported
GL_APPLE_ycbcr_422 Not Supported
GL_ARB_blend_func_extended Not Supported
GL_ARB_color_buffer_float Not Supported
GL_ARB_compatibility Not Supported
GL_ARB_copy_buffer Not Supported
GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float Not Supported
GL_ARB_depth_clamp Not Supported
GL_ARB_depth_texture Not Supported
GL_ARB_draw_buffers Not Supported
GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend Not Supported
GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex Not Supported
GL_ARB_draw_indirect Not Supported
GL_ARB_draw_instanced Not Supported
GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location Not Supported
GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions Not Supported
GL_ARB_fragment_program Not Supported
GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow Not Supported
GL_ARB_fragment_shader Not Supported
GL_ARB_framebuffer_object Not Supported
GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB Not Supported
GL_ARB_geometry_shader4 Not Supported
GL_ARB_gpu_shader_fp64 Not Supported
GL_ARB_gpu_shader5 Not Supported
GL_ARB_half_float_pixel Not Supported
GL_ARB_half_float_vertex Not Supported
GL_ARB_imaging Not Supported
GL_ARB_instanced_arrays Not Supported
GL_ARB_map_buffer_range Not Supported
GL_ARB_matrix_palette  Not Supported
GL_ARB_multisample Not Supported
GL_ARB_multitexture Not Supported
GL_ARB_occlusion_query Not Supported
GL_ARB_occlusion_query2 Not Supported
GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object Not Supported
GL_ARB_point_parameters Not Supported
GL_ARB_point_sprite Not Supported
GL_ARB_provoking_vertex Not Supported
GL_ARB_sample_shading Not Supported
GL_ARB_sampler_objects Not Supported
GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map Not Supported
GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding Not Supported
GL_ARB_shader_objects Not Supported
GL_ARB_shader_subroutine Not Supported
GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod Not Supported
GL_ARB_shading_language_100 Not Supported
GL_ARB_shadow Not Supported
GL_ARB_shadow_ambient Not Supported
GL_ARB_sync Not Supported
GL_ARB_tessellation_shader Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object_rgb32 Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_compression Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_cube_map Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_cube_map_array Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_env_add Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_env_combine Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_float Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_gather Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_multisample Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_query_lod Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_rectangle Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_rg Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_snorm Not Supported
GL_ARB_texture_swizzle Not Supported
GL_ARB_timer_query Not Supported
GL_ARB_transform_feedback2 Not Supported
GL_ARB_transform_feedback3 Not Supported
GL_ARB_transpose_matrix Not Supported
GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object Not Supported
GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra Not Supported
GL_ARB_vertex_array_object Not Supported
GL_ARB_vertex_blend Not Supported
GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object Not Supported
GL_ARB_vertex_program Not Supported
GL_ARB_vertex_shader Not Supported
GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev  Not Supported
GL_ARB_window_pos Not Supported
GL_ATI_array_rev_comps_in_4_bytes Not Supported
GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate Not Supported
GL_ATI_blend_weighted_minmax Not Supported
GL_ATI_draw_buffers Not Supported
GL_ATI_element_array Not Supported
GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap Not Supported
GL_ATI_fragment_shader Not Supported
GL_ATI_lock_texture Not Supported
GL_ATI_map_object_buffer Not Supported
GL_ATI_meminfo Not Supported
GL_ATI_pixel_format_float Not Supported
GL_ATI_pn_triangles Not Supported
GL_ATI_point_cull_mode Not Supported
GL_ATI_separate_stencil Not Supported
GL_ATI_shader_texture_lod Not Supported
GL_ATI_text_fragment_shader Not Supported
GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc Not Supported
GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 Not Supported
GL_ATI_texture_float Not Supported
GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once Not Supported
GL_ATI_vertex_array_object Not Supported
GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object Not Supported
GL_ATI_vertex_blend Not Supported
GL_ATI_vertex_shader Not Supported
GL_ATI_vertex_streams Not Supported
GL_ATIX_pn_triangles Not Supported
GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3 Not Supported
GL_ATIX_texture_env_route Not Supported
GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size Not Supported
GL_Autodesk_facet_normal Not Supported
GL_Autodesk_valid_back_buffer_hint Not Supported
GL_DIMD_YUV Not Supported
GL_EXT_422_pixels Not Supported
GL_EXT_abgr Not Supported
GL_EXT_bgra Supported
GL_EXT_bindable_uniform Not Supported
GL_EXT_blend_color Not Supported
GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate Not Supported
GL_EXT_blend_func_separate Not Supported
GL_EXT_blend_logic_op Not Supported
GL_EXT_blend_minmax Not Supported
GL_EXT_blend_subtract Not Supported
GL_EXT_Cg_shader Not Supported
GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint Not Supported
GL_EXT_cmyka Not Supported
GL_EXT_color_matrix Not Supported
GL_EXT_color_subtable Not Supported
GL_EXT_color_table Not Supported
GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array Not Supported
GL_EXT_convolution Not Supported
GL_EXT_convolution_border_modes Not Supported
GL_EXT_coordinate_frame Not Supported
GL_EXT_copy_buffer  Not Supported
GL_EXT_copy_texture Not Supported
GL_EXT_cull_vertex Not Supported
GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test Not Supported
GL_EXT_depth_buffer_float Not Supported
GL_EXT_direct_state_access Not Supported
GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 Not Supported
GL_EXT_draw_instanced Not Supported
GL_EXT_draw_range_elements Not Supported
GL_EXT_fog_coord Not Supported
GL_EXT_fog_function Not Supported
GL_EXT_fog_offset Not Supported
GL_EXT_fragment_lighting Not Supported
GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit Not Supported
GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample Not Supported
GL_EXT_framebuffer_object Not Supported
GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB Not Supported
GL_EXT_generate_mipmap Not Supported
GL_EXT_geometry_shader4 Not Supported
GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters Not Supported
GL_EXT_gpu_shader4 Not Supported
GL_EXT_histogram Not Supported
GL_EXT_index_array_formats Not Supported
GL_EXT_index_func Not Supported
GL_EXT_index_material Not Supported
GL_EXT_index_texture Not Supported
GL_EXT_interlace Not Supported
GL_EXT_light_texture Not Supported
GL_EXT_misc_attribute Not Supported
GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays Not Supported
GL_EXT_multisample Not Supported
GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil Not Supported
GL_EXT_packed_float Not Supported
GL_EXT_packed_pixels Not Supported
GL_EXT_packed_pixels_12 Not Supported
GL_EXT_paletted_texture Supported
GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object Not Supported
GL_EXT_pixel_format Not Supported
GL_EXT_pixel_texture Not Supported
GL_EXT_pixel_transform Not Supported
GL_EXT_pixel_transform_color_table Not Supported
GL_EXT_point_parameters Not Supported
GL_EXT_polygon_offset Not Supported
GL_EXT_provoking_vertex Not Supported
GL_EXT_rescale_normal Not Supported
GL_EXT_scene_marker Not Supported
GL_EXT_secondary_color Not Supported
GL_EXT_separate_shader_objects Not Supported
GL_EXT_separate_specular_color Not Supported
GL_EXT_shader_atomic_counters Not Supported
GL_EXT_shadow_funcs Not Supported
GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette Not Supported
GL_EXT_stencil_clear_tag Not Supported
GL_EXT_stencil_two_side Not Supported
GL_EXT_stencil_wrap  Not Supported
GL_EXT_subtexture Not Supported
GL_EXT_swap_control Not Supported
GL_EXT_texgen_reflection Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_array Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_border_clamp Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_buffer_object Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_buffer_object_rgb32 Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_color_table Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_compression_bptc Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1 Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_cube_map Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_env Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_env_add Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_env_combine Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_integer Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_lod Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_object Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_perturb_normal Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_rectangle Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_snorm Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_sRGB Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture_swizzle Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture3D Not Supported
GL_EXT_texture4D Not Supported
GL_EXT_timer_query Not Supported
GL_EXT_transform_feedback Not Supported
GL_EXT_vertex_array Not Supported
GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra Not Supported
GL_EXT_vertex_shader Not Supported
GL_EXT_vertex_weighting Not Supported
GL_EXTX_framebuffer_mixed_formats Not Supported
GL_EXTX_packed_depth_stencil Not Supported
GL_FGL_lock_texture Not Supported
GL_GL2_geometry_shader Not Supported
GL_GREMEDY_frame_terminator Not Supported
GL_GREMEDY_string_marker Not Supported
GL_HP_convolution_border_modes Not Supported
GL_HP_image_transform Not Supported
GL_HP_occlusion_test Not Supported
GL_HP_texture_lighting Not Supported
GL_I3D_argb Not Supported
GL_I3D_color_clamp Not Supported
GL_I3D_interlace_read Not Supported
GL_IBM_clip_check Not Supported
GL_IBM_cull_vertex Not Supported
GL_IBM_load_named_matrix Not Supported
GL_IBM_multi_draw_arrays Not Supported
GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays Not Supported
GL_IBM_occlusion_cull Not Supported
GL_IBM_pixel_filter_hint Not Supported
GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip Not Supported
GL_IBM_rescale_normal Not Supported
GL_IBM_static_data Not Supported
GL_IBM_texture_clamp_nodraw Not Supported
GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat Not Supported
GL_IBM_vertex_array_lists Not Supported
GL_IBM_YCbCr Not Supported
GL_INGR_blend_func_separate Not Supported
GL_INGR_color_clamp Not Supported
GL_INGR_interlace_read Not Supported
GL_INGR_multiple_palette Not Supported
GL_INTEL_parallel_arrays Not Supported
GL_INTEL_texture_scissor Not Supported
GL_KTX_buffer_region Not Supported
GL_MESA_pack_invert Not Supported
GL_MESA_resize_buffers Not Supported
GL_MESA_window_pos Not Supported
GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture Not Supported
GL_MESAX_texture_stack Not Supported
GL_MTX_fragment_shader Not Supported
GL_MTX_precision_dpi Not Supported
GL_NV_blend_square Not Supported
GL_NV_centroid_sample Not Supported
GL_NV_conditional_render Not Supported
GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color Not Supported
GL_NV_copy_image Not Supported
GL_NV_depth_buffer_float Not Supported
GL_NV_depth_clamp Not Supported
GL_NV_depth_range_unclamped Not Supported
GL_NV_evaluators Not Supported
GL_NV_explicit_multisample Not Supported
GL_NV_fence Not Supported
GL_NV_float_buffer Not Supported
GL_NV_fog_distance Not Supported
GL_NV_fragment_program Not Supported
GL_NV_fragment_program_option Not Supported
GL_NV_fragment_program2 Not Supported
GL_NV_fragment_program4 Not Supported
GL_NV_framebuffer_multisample_coverage Not Supported
GL_NV_framebuffer_multisample_ex Not Supported
GL_NV_geometry_program4 Not Supported
GL_NV_geometry_shader4 Not Supported
GL_NV_gpu_program4 Not Supported
GL_NV_gpu_program4_1 Not Supported
GL_NV_half_float Not Supported
GL_NV_light_max_exponent Not Supported
GL_NV_multisample_coverage Not Supported
GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint Not Supported
GL_NV_occlusion_query Not Supported
GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil Not Supported
GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object Not Supported
GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object2 Not Supported
GL_NV_pixel_buffer_object Not Supported
GL_NV_pixel_data_range Not Supported
GL_NV_point_sprite Not Supported
GL_NV_present_video Not Supported
GL_NV_primitive_restart Not Supported
GL_NV_register_combiners Not Supported
GL_NV_register_combiners2 Not Supported
GL_NV_shader_buffer_load Not Supported
GL_NV_texgen_emboss Not Supported
GL_NV_texgen_reflection Not Supported
GL_NV_texture_barrier Not Supported
GL_NV_texture_compression_latc Not Supported
GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc Not Supported
GL_NV_texture_env_combine4 Not Supported
GL_NV_texture_expand_normal Not Supported
GL_NV_texture_rectangle Not Supported
GL_NV_texture_shader Not Supported
GL_NV_texture_shader2 Not Supported
GL_NV_texture_shader3 Not Supported
GL_NV_timer_query Not Supported
GL_NV_transform_feedback Not Supported
GL_NV_transform_feedback2 Not Supported
GL_NV_vertex_array_range Not Supported
GL_NV_vertex_array_range2 Not Supported
GL_NV_vertex_buffer_unified_memory Not Supported
GL_NV_vertex_program Not Supported
GL_NV_vertex_program1_1 Not Supported
GL_NV_vertex_program2 Not Supported
GL_NV_vertex_program2_option Not Supported
GL_NV_vertex_program3 Not Supported
GL_NV_vertex_program4 Not Supported
GL_NVX_conditional_render Not Supported
GL_NVX_flush_hold Not Supported
GL_NVX_ycrcb Not Supported
GL_OES_byte_coordinates Not Supported
GL_OES_compressed_paletted_texture Not Supported
GL_OES_fixed_point Not Supported
GL_OES_query_matrix Not Supported
GL_OES_read_format Not Supported
GL_OES_single_precision Not Supported
GL_OML_interlace Not Supported
GL_OML_resample Not Supported
GL_OML_subsample Not Supported
GL_PGI_misc_hints Not Supported
GL_PGI_vertex_hints Not Supported
GL_REND_screen_coordinates Not Supported
GL_S3_performance_analyzer Not Supported
GL_S3_s3tc Not Supported
GL_SGI_color_matrix Not Supported
GL_SGI_color_table Not Supported
GL_SGI_compiled_vertex_array Not Supported
GL_SGI_cull_vertex Not Supported
GL_SGI_index_array_formats Not Supported
GL_SGI_index_func Not Supported
GL_SGI_index_material Not Supported
GL_SGI_index_texture Not Supported
GL_SGI_make_current_read Not Supported
GL_SGI_texture_add_env Not Supported
GL_SGI_texture_color_table Not Supported
GL_SGI_texture_edge_clamp Not Supported
GL_SGI_texture_lod Not Supported
GL_SGIS_color_range Not Supported
GL_SGIS_detail_texture Not Supported
GL_SGIS_fog_function Not Supported
GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap Not Supported
GL_SGIS_multisample Not Supported
GL_SGIS_multitexture Not Supported
GL_SGIS_pixel_texture Not Supported
GL_SGIS_point_line_texgen Not Supported
GL_SGIS_sharpen_texture Not Supported
GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp Not Supported
GL_SGIS_texture_color_mask Not Supported
GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp Not Supported
GL_SGIS_texture_filter4 Not Supported
GL_SGIS_texture_lod Not Supported
GL_SGIS_texture_select Not Supported
GL_SGIS_texture4D Not Supported
GL_SGIX_async Not Supported
 GL_SGIX_async_histogram Not Supported
GL_SGIX_async_pixel Not Supported
GL_SGIX_blend_alpha_minmax Not Supported
GL_SGIX_clipmap Not Supported
GL_SGIX_convolution_accuracy Not Supported
GL_SGIX_depth_pass_instrument Not Supported
GL_SGIX_depth_texture Not Supported
GL_SGIX_flush_raster Not Supported
GL_SGIX_fog_offset Not Supported
GL_SGIX_framezoom Not Supported
GL_SGIX_instruments Not Supported
GL_SGIX_interlace Not Supported
GL_SGIX_ir_instrument1 Not Supported
GL_SGIX_list_priority Not Supported
GL_SGIX_pbuffer Not Supported
GL_SGIX_pixel_texture Not Supported
GL_SGIX_pixel_texture_bits Not Supported
GL_SGIX_reference_plane Not Supported
GL_SGIX_resample Not Supported
GL_SGIX_shadow Not Supported
GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient Not Supported
GL_SGIX_sprite Not Supported
GL_SGIX_subsample Not Supported
GL_SGIX_tag_sample_buffer Not Supported
GL_SGIX_texture_add_env Not Supported
GL_SGIX_texture_coordinate_clamp Not Supported
GL_SGIX_texture_lod_bias Not Supported
GL_SGIX_texture_multi_buffer Not Supported
GL_SGIX_texture_range Not Supported
GL_SGIX_texture_scale_bias Not Supported
GL_SGIX_vertex_preclip Not Supported
GL_SGIX_vertex_preclip_hint Not Supported
GL_SGIX_ycrcb Not Supported
GL_SGIX_ycrcb_subsample Not Supported
GL_SUN_convolution_border_modes Not Supported
GL_SUN_global_alpha Not Supported
GL_SUN_mesh_array Not Supported
GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays Not Supported
GL_SUN_slice_accum Not Supported
GL_SUN_triangle_list Not Supported
GL_SUN_vertex Not Supported
GL_SUNX_constant_data Not Supported
GL_WGL_ARB_extensions_string Not Supported
GL_WGL_EXT_extensions_string Not Supported
GL_WGL_EXT_swap_control Not Supported
GL_WIN_phong_shading Not Supported
GL_WIN_specular_fog Not Supported
GL_WIN_swap_hint Supported
GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator Not Supported
GLU_EXT_object_space_tess Not Supported
GLU_SGI_filter4_parameters Not Supported
GLX_ARB_create_context Not Supported
GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float Not Supported
GLX_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB Not Supported
GLX_ARB_get_proc_address Not Supported
GLX_ARB_multisample Not Supported
GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float Not Supported
GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB Not Supported
GLX_EXT_import_context Not Supported
GLX_EXT_scene_marker Not Supported
GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap Not Supported
GLX_EXT_visual_info Not Supported
GLX_EXT_visual_rating Not Supported
GLX_MESA_agp_offset Not Supported
GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer Not Supported
GLX_MESA_pixmap_colormap Not Supported
GLX_MESA_release_buffers Not Supported
GLX_MESA_set_3dfx_mode Not Supported
GLX_NV_present_video Not Supported
GLX_NV_swap_group Not Supported
GLX_NV_video_output Not Supported
GLX_OML_swap_method Not Supported
GLX_OML_sync_control Not Supported
GLX_SGI_cushion Not Supported
GLX_SGI_make_current_read Not Supported
GLX_SGI_swap_control Not Supported
GLX_SGI_video_sync Not Supported
GLX_SGIS_blended_overlay Not Supported
GLX_SGIS_color_range Not Supported
GLX_SGIS_multisample Not Supported
GLX_SGIX_dm_buffer Not Supported
GLX_SGIX_fbconfig Not Supported
GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe Not Supported
GLX_SGIX_pbuffer Not Supported
GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier Not Supported
GLX_SGIX_swap_group Not Supported
GLX_SGIX_video_resize Not Supported
GLX_SGIX_video_source Not Supported
GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group Not Supported
GLX_SUN_get_transparent_index Not Supported
GLX_SUN_video_resize Not Supported
WGL_3DFX_gamma_control Not Supported
WGL_3DFX_multisample Not Supported
WGL_3DL_stereo_control Not Supported
WGL_AMD_gpu_association Not Supported
WGL_AMDX_gpu_association Not Supported
WGL_ARB_buffer_region Not Supported
WGL_ARB_create_context Not Supported
WGL_ARB_create_context_profile Not Supported
WGL_ARB_extensions_string Not Supported
WGL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB Not Supported
WGL_ARB_make_current_read Not Supported
WGL_ARB_multisample Not Supported
WGL_ARB_pbuffer Not Supported
WGL_ARB_pixel_format Not Supported
WGL_ARB_pixel_format_float Not Supported
WGL_ARB_render_texture Not Supported
WGL_ATI_pbuffer_memory_hint Not Supported
WGL_ATI_pixel_format_float Not Supported
WGL_ATI_render_texture_rectangle Not Supported
WGL_EXT_buffer_region Not Supported
WGL_EXT_depth_float Not Supported
WGL_EXT_display_color_table Not Supported
WGL_EXT_extensions_string Not Supported
WGL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB Not Supported
WGL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGBWGL_ARB_create_context Not Supported
WGL_EXT_gamma_control Not Supported
WGL_EXT_make_current_read Not Supported
WGL_EXT_multisample Not Supported
WGL_EXT_pbuffer Not Supported
WGL_EXT_pixel_format Not Supported
WGL_EXT_pixel_format_packed_float Not Supported
WGL_EXT_render_texture Not Supported
WGL_EXT_swap_control Not Supported
WGL_EXT_swap_interval Not Supported
WGL_I3D_digital_video_control Not Supported
WGL_I3D_gamma Not Supported
WGL_I3D_genlock Not Supported
WGL_I3D_image_buffer Not Supported
WGL_I3D_swap_frame_lock Not Supported
WGL_I3D_swap_frame_usage Not Supported
WGL_MTX_video_preview Not Supported
WGL_NV_float_buffer Not Supported
WGL_NV_gpu_affinity Not Supported
WGL_NV_multisample_coverage Not Supported
WGL_NV_present_video Not Supported
WGL_NV_render_depth_texture Not Supported
WGL_NV_render_texture_rectangle Not Supported
WGL_NV_swap_group Not Supported
WGL_NV_video_output Not Supported
WGL_OML_sync_control Not Supported

Supported Compressed Texture Formats:
RGB DXT1 Not Supported
RGBA DXT1 Not Supported
RGBA DXT3 Not Supported
RGBA DXT5 Not Supported
RGB FXT1 Not Supported
RGBA FXT1 Not Supported
3Dc Not Supported


--------[ PCI / PnP Audio ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Realtek ALC888/1200 @ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1] PCI


--------[ HD Audio ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]
Device Description (Windows) Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Bus Type PCI
Device ID 8086-27D8
Subsystem ID 103C-2A60
Revision  01
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_2A60103C&REV_01

[ Realtek ALC888/1200 ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Realtek ALC888/1200
Device Description (Windows) Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus
Device Type Audio
Bus Type HDAUDIO
Device ID 10EC-0888
Subsystem ID 103C-2A60
Revision 1000
Hardware ID HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_103C2A60&REV_1000


--------[ Windows Storage ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Generic USB CF Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

[ Generic USB MS Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

[ Generic USB SD Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

[ Generic USB SM Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

[ STM3250318AS ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description STM3250318AS
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File


----------



## 2950227 (Jun 28, 2010)

Disk Device Physical Info:
Manufacturer Seagate
Hard Disk Name DiamondMax 23 250318
Form Factor 3.5"
Formatted Capacity 250 GB
Disks 1
Recording Surfaces 1
Physical Dimensions 146.99 x 101.6 x 19.98 mm
Max. Weight 415 g
Average Rotational Latency 4.17 ms
Rotational Speed 7200 RPM
Max. Internal Data Rate 1695 Mbit/s
Average Seek 8.5 ms
Track-To-Track Seek 1 ms
Interface SATA-II
Buffer-to-Host Data Rate 300 MB/s
Buffer Size 8 MB
Spin-Up Time 8.5 sec

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Seagate Technology LLC
Product Information http://www.seagate.com/products

[ HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H30L ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H30L
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf

Optical Drive Properties:
Manufacturer Hitachi-LG
Device Type DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM
Interface SATA

Writing Speeds:
DVD+R9 Dual Layer 8x
DVD+R 16x
DVD+RW 8x
DVD-R9 Dual Layer 8x
DVD-R 16x
DVD-RW 6x
DVD-RAM 12x
CD-R 48x
CD-RW 32x

Reading Speeds:
DVD-ROM 16x
CD-ROM 48x

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name LG Electronics
Product Information http://www.lge.com/products/category/list/computer products_optical storage.jhtml
Firmware Download http://www.lge.com/support/main.jhtml

[ Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

[ Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6

[ Secondary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

[ Secondary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel
 Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
Port 0170-0177
Port 0376-0376

[ Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 19
Port E080-E08F
Port E400-E403
Port E480-E487
Port E800-E803
Port E880-E887

[ Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
Port FFA0-FFAF


--------[ Logical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ TRIAL VERSION ] Local Disk NTFS [ TRIAL VERSION ] [ TRIAL VERSION ] [ TRIAL VERSION ] [ TRIAL VERSION ] [ TRIAL VERSION ]
D: (gAMES) Local Disk NTFS 50000 MB 71 MB 49928 MB 100 % 74BF-74E0
E: (MoVies) Local Disk NTFS 50000 MB 68 MB 49931 MB 100 % B8EA-EE42
F: Removable Disk 
G: Removable Disk 
H: Removable Disk 
I: Removable Disk 
J: Optical Drive 
K: (windows) Local Disk NTFS 30000 MB 5474 MB 24526 MB 82 % 04FC-6A11


--------[ Physical Drives ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Drive #1 - STM3250318AS (232 GB) ]

#1 (Active) NTFS C: (files ) 0 MB 50000 MB
#2 NTFS D: (gAMES) 50000 MB 50000 MB
#3 NTFS E: (MoVies) 100000 MB 50000 MB
#4 NTFS K: (windows) 150000 MB 30000 MB


--------[ Optical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ J:\ HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H30L ]

Optical Drive Properties:
Device Description HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H30L
Serial Number 57773:#1
Firmware Revision S856
Buffer Size 2 MB
Manufacturer Hitachi-LG
Device Type DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM
Interface SATA
Extra Features LightScribe
Region Code 2
Remaining User Changes 4
Remaining Vendor Changes 4

Writing Speeds:
DVD+R9 Dual Layer 8x
DVD+R 16x
DVD+RW 8x
DVD-R9 Dual Layer 8x
DVD-R 16x
DVD-RW 6x
DVD-RAM 12x
CD-R 48x
CD-RW 32x

Reading Speeds:
DVD-ROM 16x
CD-ROM 48x

Supported Disk Types:
BD-ROM Not Supported
BD-R Not Supported
BD-RE Not Supported
HD DVD-ROM Not Supported
HD DVD-R Not Supported
HD DVD-RW Not Supported
DVD-ROM Read
DVD+R9 Dual Layer Read + Write
DVD+R Read + Write
DVD+RW Read + Write
DVD-R9 Dual Layer Read + Write
DVD-R Read + Write
DVD-RW Read + Write
DVD-RAM Read + Write
CD-ROM Read
CD-R Read + Write
CD-RW Read + Write

Optical Drive Features:
Buffer Underrun Protection Supported
C2 Error Pointers Not Supported
CD+G Not Supported
CD-Text Supported
Hybrid Disc Not Supported
JustLink Not Supported
LabelFlash Not Supported
Layer-Jump Recording Supported
LightScribe Supported
Mount Rainier Not Supported
SMART Not Supported
CSS Supported
CPRM Supported
AACS Not Supported
VCPS Not Supported
BD CPS Not Supported

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name LG Electronics
Product Information http://www.lge.com/products/category/list/computer products_optical storage.jhtml
Firmware Download http://www.lge.com/support/main.jhtml


--------[ ASPI ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

01 00 00 Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H30L 
01 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 
02 00 00 Disk Drive STM32503 18AS 
02 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 


--------[ ATA ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ STM3250318AS (9VM44825) ]

ATA Device Properties:
Model ID STM3250318AS
Serial Number 9VM44825
Revision CC37
World Wide Name 5-000C50-0195E8225
Device Type SATA-II
Parameters 484521 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 512 bytes per sector
LBA Sectors 488397168
Buffer 8 MB
Multiple Sectors 16
ECC Bytes 4
Unformatted Capacity 238475 MB
ATA Standard ATA8-ACS

ATA Device Features:
48-bit LBA Supported
Advanced Power Management Not Supported
Automatic Acoustic Management Supported, Enabled
Device Configuration Overlay Supported
DMA Setup Auto-Activate Not Supported
General Purpose Logging Supported
Host Protected Area Supported, Enabled
In-Order Data Delivery Not Supported
Native Command Queuing Supported
Phy Event Counters Supported
Power Management Supported, Enabled
Power-Up In Standby Not Supported
Read Look-Ahead Supported, Enabled
Release Interrupt Not Supported
Security Mode Supported, Disabled
SMART Supported, Enabled
SMART Error Logging Supported
SMART Self-Test Supported
Software Settings Preservation Supported, Enabled
Streaming  Not Supported
Tagged Command Queuing Not Supported
Write Cache Supported, Enabled

ATA Device Physical Info:
Manufacturer Seagate
Hard Disk Name DiamondMax 23 250318
Form Factor 3.5"
Formatted Capacity 250 GB
Disks 1
Recording Surfaces 1
Physical Dimensions 146.99 x 101.6 x 19.98 mm
Max. Weight 415 g
Average Rotational Latency 4.17 ms
Rotational Speed 7200 RPM
Max. Internal Data Rate 1695 Mbit/s
Average Seek 8.5 ms
Track-To-Track Seek 1 ms
Interface SATA-II
Buffer-to-Host Data Rate 300 MB/s
Buffer Size 8 MB
Spin-Up Time 8.5 sec

ATA Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Seagate Technology LLC
Product Information http://www.seagate.com/products


--------[ SMART ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ STM3250318AS (9VM44825) ]

01 Raw Read Error Rate 6 108 99 15390582 OK: Value is normal
03 Spinup Time 0 98 97 0 OK: Always passes
04 Start/Stop Count 20 99 99 1735 OK: Value is normal
05 Reallocated Sector Count 36 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
07 Seek Error Rate 30 78 60 67298810 OK: Value is normal
09 Power-On Time Count 0 98 98 2371 OK: Always passes
0A Spinup Retry Count 97 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
0C Power Cycle Count 20 100 100 856 OK: Value is normal
B7 <vendor-specific> 0 100 100 0 OK: Always passes
B8 End-to-End Error 99 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
BB Reported Uncorrectable Errors 0 99 99 1 OK: Always passes
BC Command Timeout 0 100 94 191 OK: Always passes
BD High Fly Writes 0 100 100 0 OK: Always passes
BE Airflow Temperature 45 57 54 757792811 OK: Value is normal
C2 Temperature 0 43 46 43 OK: Always passes
C3 Hardware ECC Recovered 0 57 44 15390582 OK: Always passes
C5 Current Pending Sector Count 0 100 100 1 OK: Always passes
C6 Offline Uncorrectable Sector Count 0 100 100 1 OK: Always passes
C7 Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate 0 200 200 0 OK: Always passes
F0 Head Flying Hours 0 100 253 4623 OK: Always passes
F1 <vendor-specific> 0 100 253 4170229413 OK: Always passes
F2 <vendor-specific> 0 100 253 2869516203 OK: Always passes


--------[ Windows Network ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller ]

Network Adapter Properties:
Network Adapter Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Interface Type Ethernet
Hardware Address 00-1C-25-26-51-A1
Connection Name Local Area Connection
Connection Speed 100 Mbps
MTU 1500 bytes
DHCP Lease Obtained 6/28/2010 5:28:02 PM
DHCP Lease Expires 7/3/2010 1:38:33 PM
Bytes Received 198860527 (189.6 MB)
Bytes Sent 16877077 (16.1 MB)

Network Adapter Addresses:
IP / Subnet Mask [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Gateway [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DHCP [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DNS [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DNS [ TRIAL VERSION ]

Network Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
Product Information http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=7&PFid=10&Level=3&Conn=2
Driver Download http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads
Driver Update http://driveragent.com?ref=59


--------[ PCI / PnP Network ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Realtek RTL8139/810x Fast Ethernet Adapter PCI


--------[ DirectX Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Primary Display Driver ]

DirectDraw Device Properties:
DirectDraw Driver Name display
DirectDraw Driver Description Primary Display Driver
Hardware Driver vga.dll (5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148))
Hardware Description 


--------[ DirectX Sound ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Primary Sound Driver ]

DirectSound Device Properties:
Device Description Primary Sound Driver
Driver Module 
Primary Buffers 0
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 0 / 0 Hz
Primary Buffers Sound Formats None
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats None
Total / Free Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0

DirectSound Device Features:
Certified Driver No
Emulated Device No
Precise Sample Rate Not Supported
DirectSound3D Not Supported
Creative EAX 1.0 Not Supported
Creative EAX 2.0 Not Supported
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported
Creative EAX 4.0 Not Supported
Creative EAX 5.0 Not Supported
I3DL2 Not Supported
Sensaura ZoomFX Not Supported


--------[ DirectX Music ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Microsoft Synthesizer ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft Synthesizer
Synthesizer Type Software
Device Class Output Port
Device Type User-Mode Synthesizer
Audio Channels 2
MIDI Channels 16000
Voices 1000
Available Memory System Memory

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Not Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Supported


--------[ DirectX Input ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Mouse ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Mouse
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Axes 3
Buttons/Keys 3

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients  Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported

[ Keyboard ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Keyboard
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Buttons/Keys 128

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported

[ USB Optical Mouse ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description USB Optical Mouse
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported


--------[ Windows Devices ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Devices ]

Computer:
ACPI Multiprocessor PC 5.1.2600.0

Disk drives:
Generic USB CF Reader USB Device 5.1.2535.0
Generic USB MS Reader USB Device 5.1.2535.0
Generic USB SD Reader USB Device 5.1.2535.0
Generic USB SM Reader USB Device 5.1.2535.0
STM3250318AS 5.1.2535.0

DVD/CD-ROM drives:
HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H30L 5.1.2535.0

Human Interface Devices:
HID-compliant device 5.1.2600.2825
USB Human Interface Device 5.1.2600.2825
USB Human Interface Device 5.1.2600.2825

IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers:
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180
Secondary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180
Secondary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 5.1.2600.2180
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 5.1.2600.2180

Keyboards:
HID Keyboard Device 5.1.2600.2825

Mice and other pointing devices:
HID-compliant mouse 5.1.2600.0
PS/2 Compatible Mouse 5.1.2600.0

Network adapters:
Direct Parallel 5.1.2535.0
Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport5.1.2535.0
Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller - Symantec Network Security Miniport9.0.0.139
Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller 5.760.503.2010
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (IP) - Symantec Network Security Miniport9.0.0.139
WAN Miniport (IP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (L2TP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPTP) 5.1.2535.0

Non-Plug and Play Drivers:
AFD 
Beep 
dmboot 
dmload 
Fips 
Generic Packet Classifier 
HTTP 
IDSxpx86 
IP Network Address Translator 
IPSEC driver 
ksecdd 
Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder 
mountmgr 
NAVENG 
NAVEX15 
NDIS System Driver 
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol 
NDProxy 
NetBios over Tcpip 
Null 
PartMgr 
ParVdm 
RDPCDD 
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver 
Remote Access IP ARP Driver 
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver 
Secdrv 
Serial 
Symantec Hash Provider 
Symantec Heuristics Driver 
Symantec Real Time Storage Protection (PEL) 
SYMDNS 
SymEvent 
SYMFW 
SYMIDS 
SYMNDIS 
SYMREDRV 
SYMTDI 
TCP/IP Protocol Driver 
VgaSave 
VolSnap


----------



## 2950227 (Jun 28, 2010)

Other devices:
Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus 
SM Bus Controller 
Video Controller (VGA Compatible) 

Processors:
Genuine Intel(R) CPU 2140 @ 1.60GHz 5.1.2600.0
Genuine Intel(R) CPU 2140 @ 1.60GHz 5.1.2600.0

Sound, video and game controllers:
Audio Codecs 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Audio Drivers 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Video Capture Devices 5.1.2535.0
Media Control Devices 5.1.2535.0
Video Codecs 5.1.2535.0

Storage volumes:
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0

System devices:
ACPI Fixed Feature Button 5.1.2600.2180
ACPI Power Button 5.1.2600.2180
Direct memory access controller 5.1.2600.2180
High precision event timer 5.1.2600.2180
Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E 5.1.2600.2180
Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device 5.1.2600.2180
ISAPNP Read Data Port 5.1.2600.2180
Logical Disk Manager 5.1.2600.2180
Microcode Update Device 5.1.2600.2180
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 5.1.2600.2180
Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio5.10.0.5010
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180
Numeric data processor 5.1.2600.2180
PCI bus 5.1.2600.2180
PCI standard host CPU bridge 5.1.2600.2180
PCI standard ISA bridge 5.1.2600.2180
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 5.1.2600.2180
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 5.1.2600.2180
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 5.1.2600.2180
Programmable interrupt controller 5.1.2600.2180
System board 5.1.2600.2180
System board 5.1.2600.2180
System CMOS/real time clock 5.1.2600.2180
System speaker 5.1.2600.2180
System timer 5.1.2600.2180
Terminal Server Device Redirector 5.1.2600.2180
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 5.1.2600.2180
Terminal Server Mouse Driver 5.1.2600.2180
Volume Manager 5.1.2600.2180

Universal Serial Bus controllers:
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller 5.1.2600.0
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller 5.1.2600.2180
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller 5.1.2600.2180
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller 5.1.2600.2180
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller 5.1.2600.2180
USB Mass Storage Device 5.1.2600.0
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180

[ Computer / ACPI Multiprocessor PC ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File hal.inf
Hardware ID acpiapic_mp

[ Disk drives / Generic USB CF Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_CF_Reader___1.01

[ Disk drives / Generic USB MS Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_MS_Reader___1.03

[ Disk drives / Generic USB SD Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_SD_Reader___1.00

[ Disk drives / Generic USB SM Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_SM_Reader___1.02

[ Disk drives / STM3250318AS ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description STM3250318AS
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID IDE\DiskSTM3250318AS____________________________CC37____
Location Information 0

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H30L ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H30L
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf
Hardware ID IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVDRRW_GSA-H30L________________S856____
Location Information 0

[ Human Interface Devices / HID-compliant device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HID-compliant device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2825
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File input.inf
Hardware ID HID\Vid_1bcf&Pid_0007&Rev_0010&Col02

[ Human Interface Devices / USB Human Interface Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Human Interface Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2825
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File input.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_1bcf&Pid_0007&Rev_0010
Location Information USB Optical Mouse

[ Human Interface Devices / USB Human Interface Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Human Interface Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2825
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File input.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_413c&Pid_2003&Rev_0301
Location Information Dell USB Keyboard

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID Intel-27c0
Location Information Primary Channel

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID Intel-27df
Location Information Primary Channel

Device Resources:
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID Intel-27c0
Location Information Secondary Channel

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID Intel-27df
Location Information Secondary Channel

Device Resources:
Port 0170-0177
Port 0376-0376

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_2A60103C&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 2
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SATA Controller [A-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 19
Port E080-E08F
Port E400-E403
Port E480-E487
Port E800-E803
Port E880-E887

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_2A60103C&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 1
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-1]

Device Resources:
Port FFA0-FFAF

[ Keyboards / HID Keyboard Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HID Keyboard Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2825
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File keyboard.inf
Hardware ID HID\Vid_413c&Pid_2003&Rev_0301

[ Mice and other pointing devices / HID-compliant mouse ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HID-compliant mouse
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msmouse.inf
Hardware ID HID\Vid_1bcf&Pid_0007&Rev_0010&Col01

[ Mice and other pointing devices / PS/2 Compatible Mouse ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msmouse.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0F13
PnP Device Logitech PS/2 Port Mouse

Device Resources:
IRQ 12
Port 0060-0060
Port 0064-0064

[ Network adapters / Direct Parallel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direct Parallel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ptiminiport

[ Network adapters / Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller - Symantec Network Security Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller - Symantec Network Security Miniport
Driver Date 8/5/2008
Driver Version 9.0.0.139
Driver Provider Symantec
INF File oem4.inf
Hardware ID symc_SymIMmp

[ Network adapters / Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Driver Date 5/3/2010
Driver Version 5.760.503.2010
Driver Provider Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
INF File oem0.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_2A60103C&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 2, device 0, function 0
PCI Device Realtek RTL8139/810x Fast Ethernet Adapter

Device Resources:
IRQ 17
Memory FF8FF000-FF8FFFFF
Port C800-C8FF

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) - Symantec Network Security Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP) - Symantec Network Security Miniport
Driver Date 8/5/2008
Driver Version 9.0.0.139
Driver Provider Symantec
INF File oem4.inf
Hardware ID symc_SymIMmp

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ndiswanip

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (L2TP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_l2tpminiport

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPPOE) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pppoeminiport

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPTP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider  Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pptpminiport

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AFD ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description AFD

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Beep ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Beep

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmboot ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description dmboot

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmload ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description dmload

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Fips ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Fips

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Generic Packet Classifier ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic Packet Classifier

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / HTTP ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HTTP

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IDSxpx86 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description IDSxpx86

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IP Network Address Translator ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description IP Network Address Translator

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IPSEC driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description IPSEC driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ksecdd ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ksecdd

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / mountmgr ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description mountmgr

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NAVENG ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NAVENG

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NAVEX15 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NAVEX15

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS System Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NDIS System Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDProxy ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NDProxy

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NetBios over Tcpip ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NetBios over Tcpip

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Null ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Null

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / PartMgr ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PartMgr

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ParVdm ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ParVdm

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / RDPCDD ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description RDPCDD

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access Auto Connection Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Remote Access Auto Connection Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access IP ARP Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Remote Access IP ARP Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Secdrv ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secdrv

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Serial ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Serial

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Symantec Hash Provider ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Symantec Hash Provider

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Symantec Heuristics Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Symantec Heuristics Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Symantec Real Time Storage Protection (PEL) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Symantec Real Time Storage Protection (PEL)

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / SYMDNS ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SYMDNS

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / SymEvent ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SymEvent

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / SYMFW ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SYMFW

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / SYMIDS ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SYMIDS

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / SYMNDIS ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SYMNDIS

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / SYMREDRV ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SYMREDRV

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / SYMTDI ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SYMTDI

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / TCP/IP Protocol Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description TCP/IP Protocol Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VgaSave ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description VgaSave

Device Resources:
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Port 01CE-01CF
Port 02E8-02EF
Port 03B0-03BB
Port 03C0-03DF

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VolSnap ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description VolSnap

[ Other devices / Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus
Hardware ID HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_103C2A60&REV_1000
Location Information Internal High Definition Audio Bus

[ Other devices / SM Bus Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SM Bus Controller
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_2A60103C&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 3
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SMBus Controller [A-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 05
Port 0400-041F

[ Other devices / Video Controller (VGA Compatible) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_2A60103C&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 2, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82945GZ Graphics Controller 0 [A-2]

Device Resources:
IRQ 10
Memory D0000000-DFFFFFFF
Memory FFA40000-FFA7FFFF
Memory FFA80000-FFAFFFFF
Port EC00-EC07


----------



## 2950227 (Jun 28, 2010)

[ Processors / Genuine Intel(R) CPU 2140 @ 1.60GHz ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Genuine Intel(R) CPU 2140 @ 1.60GHz
Driver Date 4/1/2004
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cpu.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_x86_Family_6_Model_15

[ Processors / Genuine Intel(R) CPU 2140 @ 1.60GHz ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Genuine Intel(R) CPU 2140 @ 1.60GHz
Driver Date 4/1/2004
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cpu.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_x86_Family_6_Model_15

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Audio Codecs
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMACM

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Audio Drivers ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Audio Drivers
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMDRV

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Video Capture Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Video Capture Devices
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVCD

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Media Control Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Media Control Devices
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMMCI

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Video Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Video Codecs
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVID

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID  STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ System devices / ACPI Fixed Feature Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Fixed Feature Button
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\FixedButton

[ System devices / ACPI Power Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Power Button
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0C
PnP Device Power Button

[ System devices / Direct memory access controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direct memory access controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0200
PnP Device DMA Controller

Device Resources:
DMA 04
Port 0000-000F
Port 0081-0083
Port 0087-0087
Port 0089-008B
Port 008F-008F
Port 00C0-00DF

[ System devices / High precision event timer ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description High precision event timer
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0103
PnP Device High Precision Event Timer

Device Resources:
Memory FED00000-FED003FF

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 30, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801GB I/O Controller Hub 7 (ICH7) [A-1]

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\INT0800
PnP Device Intel Flash EEPROM

Device Resources:
Memory FFB80000-FFBFFFFF
Memory FFF80000-FFFFFFFF

[ System devices / ISAPNP Read Data Port ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ISAPNP Read Data Port
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ISAPNP\ReadDataPort

Device Resources:
Port 0274-0277
Port 0279-0279
Port 0A79-0A79

[ System devices / Logical Disk Manager ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Logical Disk Manager
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\DMIO

[ System devices / Microcode Update Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microcode Update Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\update

[ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File acpi.inf
Hardware ID ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08
PnP Device ACPI Driver/BIOS

Device Resources:
IRQ 09

[ System devices / Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\mssmbios

[ System devices / Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Driver Date 3/5/2004
Driver Version 5.10.0.5010
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File hdaudbus.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_2A60103C&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 27, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Memory FFA3C000-FFA3FFFF

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Thermal Monitoring ACPI Device

Device Resources:
Memory E0000000-E3FFFFFF

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date  7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Thermal Monitoring ACPI Device

Device Resources:
Memory FEC00000-FEC00FFF
Memory FEE00000-FEE00FFF

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Thermal Monitoring ACPI Device

Device Resources:
Memory FED1C000-FED1FFFF
Memory FED20000-FED8FFFF
Port 0010-001F
Port 0022-003F
Port 0044-005F
Port 0062-0063
Port 0065-006F
Port 0072-007F
Port 0080-0080
Port 0084-0086
Port 0088-0088
Port 008C-008E
Port 0090-009F
Port 00A2-00BF
Port 00E0-00EF
Port 0480-04BF
Port 04D0-04D1
Port 0800-087F

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Thermal Monitoring ACPI Device

Device Resources:
Memory FFC00000-FFF7FFFF

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Thermal Monitoring ACPI Device

Device Resources:
Port  0A00-0A0F
Port 0A10-0A1F
Port 0A20-0A2F
Port 0A30-0A3F

[ System devices / Numeric data processor ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Numeric data processor
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C04
PnP Device Numeric Data Processor

Device Resources:
IRQ 13
Port 00F0-00FF

[ System devices / PCI bus ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI bus
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0A08
PnP Device ACPI Three-wire Device Bus

Device Resources:
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory 000D0000-000DFFFF
Memory 3F800000-FFFFFFFF
Port 0000-0CF7
Port 0D00-FFFF

[ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard host CPU bridge
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2770&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 0, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82945GZ Memory Controller Hub [A-2]

[ System devices / PCI standard ISA bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard ISA bridge
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - LPC Bridge [A-1]

[ System devices / PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 28, function 1
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - PCI Express Root Port 2 [A-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 17
Memory FF800000-FF8FFFFF
Port C000-CFFF

[ System devices / PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 28, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - PCI Express Root Port 1 [A-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 16

[ System devices / Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\swenum

[ System devices / Programmable interrupt controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Programmable interrupt controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0000
PnP Device Programmable Interrupt Controller

Device Resources:
Port 0020-0021
Port 00A0-00A1

[ System devices / System board ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System board
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C01
PnP Device System Board Extension

Device Resources:
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF
Memory 000C0000-000CFFFF
Memory 000E0000-000FFFFF

[ System devices / System board ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System board
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C01
PnP Device System Board Extension

Device Resources:
Memory FED13000-FED19FFF

[ System devices / System CMOS/real time clock ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System CMOS/real time clock
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0B00
PnP Device Real-Time Clock

Device Resources:
IRQ 08
Port 0070-0071

[ System devices / System speaker ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System speaker
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0800
PnP Device PC Speaker

Device Resources:
Port 0061-0061

[ System devices / System timer ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System timer
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0100
PnP Device System Timer

Device Resources:
IRQ 00
Port 0040-0043

[ System devices / Terminal Server Device Redirector ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Device Redirector
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDPDR

[ System devices / Terminal Server Keyboard Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_KBD

[ System devices / Terminal Server Mouse Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Mouse Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_MOU

[ System devices / Volume Manager ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Volume Manager
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\FTDISK

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Driver Date 6/1/2002
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_2A60103C&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 7
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ  23
Memory FFA3BC00-FFA3BFFF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_2A60103C&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 2
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 18
Port D880-D89F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_2A60103C&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 23
Port E000-E01F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_2A60103C&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 1
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 19
Port DC00-DC1F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_2A60103C&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 3
PCI Device Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Port D800-D81F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Mass Storage Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Mass Storage Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbstor.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_058f&Pid_6377&Rev_0100
Location Information Mass Storage Device

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID8086&PID27CC&REV0001

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID27CA&REV0001

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID27C8&REV0001

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID27C9&REV0001

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID27CB&REV0001


--------[ Physical Devices ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PCI Devices:
Bus 0, Device 30, Function 0 Intel 82801GB I/O Controller Hub 7 (ICH7) [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 1 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 7 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 27, Function 0 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 0 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - LPC Bridge [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 28, Function 0 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - PCI Express Root Port 1 [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 28, Function 1 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - PCI Express Root Port 2 [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 2 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SATA Controller [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 3 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SMBus Controller [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 0 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 1 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 2 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 3 Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
Bus 0, Device 2, Function 0 Intel 82945GZ Graphics Controller 0 [A-2]
Bus 0, Device 0, Function 0 Intel 82945GZ Memory Controller Hub [A-2]
Bus 2, Device 0, Function 0 Realtek RTL8139/810x Fast Ethernet Adapter

PnP Devices:
PNP0C08 ACPI Driver/BIOS
FIXEDBUTTON ACPI Fixed Feature Button
PNP0A08 ACPI Three-wire Device Bus
PNP0200 DMA Controller
GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_6_MODEL_15 Genuine Intel(R) CPU 2140 @ 1.60GHz
GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_6_MODEL_15 Genuine Intel(R) CPU 2140 @ 1.60GHz
PNP0103 High Precision Event Timer
INT0800 Intel Flash EEPROM
PNP0F13 Logitech PS/2 Port Mouse
PNP0C04 Numeric Data Processor
PNP0800 PC Speaker
PNP0C0C Power Button
PNP0000 Programmable Interrupt Controller
PNP0B00 Real-Time Clock
PNP0C01 System Board Extension
PNP0C01 System Board Extension
PNP0100 System Timer
PNP0C02 Thermal Monitoring ACPI Device
PNP0C02 Thermal Monitoring ACPI Device
PNP0C02 Thermal Monitoring ACPI Device
PNP0C02 Thermal Monitoring ACPI Device
PNP0C02 Thermal Monitoring ACPI Device

USB Devices:
1BCF 0007 USB Human Interface Device
413C 2003 USB Human Interface Device
058F 6377 USB Mass Storage Device


--------[ PCI Devices ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Intel 82801GB I/O Controller Hub 7 (ICH7) [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB I/O Controller Hub 7 (ICH7) [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 30 / 0
Device ID 8086-244E
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision E1
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 1
Device ID 8086-27DF
Subsystem ID 103C-2A60
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 7
Device ID 8086-27CC
Subsystem ID 103C-2A60
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]
Bus Type PCI Express 1.0
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 27 / 0
Device ID 8086-27D8
Subsystem ID 103C-2A60
Device Class 0403 (High Definition Audio)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported


----------



## 2950227 (Jun 28, 2010)

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - LPC Bridge [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - LPC Bridge [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 0
Device ID 8086-27B8
Subsystem ID 103C-2A60
Device Class 0601 (PCI/ISA Bridge)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - PCI Express Root Port 1 [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - PCI Express Root Port 1 [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 28 / 0
Device ID 8086-27D0
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - PCI Express Root Port 2 [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - PCI Express Root Port 2 [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 28 / 1
Device ID 8086-27D2
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SATA Controller [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SATA Controller [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 2
Device ID 8086-27C0
Subsystem ID 103C-2A60
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SMBus Controller [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SMBus Controller [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 3
Device ID 8086-27DA
Subsystem ID 103C-2A60
Device Class 0C05 (SMBus Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Disabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 0
Device ID 8086-27C8
Subsystem ID 103C-2A60
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 1
Device ID 8086-27C9
Subsystem ID 103C-2A60
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering  Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 2
Device ID 8086-27CA
Subsystem ID 103C-2A60
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 3
Device ID 8086-27CB
Subsystem ID 103C-2A60
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82945GZ Graphics Controller 0 [A-2] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82945GZ Graphics Controller 0 [A-2]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 2 / 0
Device ID 8086-2772
Subsystem ID 103C-2A60
Device Class 0300 (VGA Display Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82945GZ Memory Controller Hub [A-2] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82945GZ Memory Controller Hub [A-2]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 0 / 0
Device ID 8086-2770
Subsystem ID 103C-2A60
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Realtek RTL8139/810x Fast Ethernet Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Realtek RTL8139/810x Fast Ethernet Adapter
Bus Type PCI Express 1.0 x1
Bus / Device / Function 2 / 0 / 0
Device ID 10EC-8136
Subsystem ID 103C-2A60
Device Class 0200 (Ethernet Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled


--------[ USB Devices ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ USB Human Interface Device (USB Optical Mouse) ]

Device Properties:
Device Description USB Human Interface Device
Device ID 1BCF-0007
Device Class 03 / 01 (Human Interface Device)
Device Protocol 02
Product USB Optical Mouse
Supported USB Version 2.00
Current Speed Low (USB 1.1)

[ USB Human Interface Device (Dell USB Keyboard) ]

Device Properties:
Device Description USB Human Interface Device
Device ID 413C-2003
Device Class 03 / 01 (Human Interface Device)
Device Protocol 01
Manufacturer Dell
Product Dell USB Keyboard
Supported USB Version 1.10
Current Speed Low (USB 1.1)

[ Unknown Device ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Unknown Device
Device ID 0000-0000
Device Class 00 / 00
Device Protocol 00
Supported USB Version 0.00
Current Speed Low (USB 1.1)

[ Unknown Device ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Unknown Device
Device ID 0000-0000
Device Class 00 / 00
Device Protocol 00
Supported USB Version 0.00
Current Speed Low (USB 1.1)

[ USB Mass Storage Device (Mass Storage Device) ]

Device Properties:
Device Description USB Mass Storage Device
Device ID 058F-6377
Device Class 08 / 06 (Mass Storage)
Device Protocol 50
Manufacturer Generic
Product Mass Storage Device
Serial Number 920321111113
Supported USB Version 2.00
Current Speed High (USB 2.0)


--------[ Device Resources ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DMA 04 Exclusive Direct memory access controller
IRQ 00 Exclusive System timer
IRQ 05 Shared SM Bus Controller
IRQ 08 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock
IRQ 09 Shared Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
IRQ 10 Shared Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
IRQ 12 Exclusive PS/2 Compatible Mouse
IRQ 13 Exclusive Numeric data processor
IRQ 16 Shared Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
IRQ 16 Shared Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
IRQ 16 Shared PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
IRQ 17 Shared Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
IRQ 17 Shared PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
IRQ 18 Shared Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
IRQ 19 Shared Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
IRQ 19 Shared Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IRQ 23 Shared Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
IRQ 23 Shared Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared VgaSave
Memory 000C0000-000CFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000D0000-000DFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory 000E0000-000FFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 3F800000-FFFFFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory D0000000-DFFFFFFF Undetermined Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
Memory E0000000-E3FFFFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FEC00000-FEC00FFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FED00000-FED003FF Exclusive High precision event timer
Memory FED13000-FED19FFF Exclusive System board
Memory FED1C000-FED1FFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FED20000-FED8FFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FEE00000-FEE00FFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FF800000-FF8FFFFF Exclusive PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Memory FF8FF000-FF8FFFFF Exclusive Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Memory FFA3BC00-FFA3BFFF Exclusive Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Memory FFA3C000-FFA3FFFF Exclusive Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Memory FFA40000-FFA7FFFF Undetermined Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
Memory FFA80000-FFAFFFFF Undetermined Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
Memory FFB80000-FFBFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
Memory FFC00000-FFF7FFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FFF80000-FFFFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
Port 0000-000F Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0000-0CF7 Shared PCI bus
Port 0010-001F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0020-0021 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller
Port 0022-003F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0040-0043 Exclusive System timer
Port 0044-005F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0060-0060 Exclusive PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Port 0061-0061 Exclusive System speaker
Port 0062-0063 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0064-0064 Exclusive PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Port 0065-006F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0070-0071 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock
Port 0072-007F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0080-0080 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0081-0083 Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0084-0086 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0087-0087 Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0088-0088 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0089-008B Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 008C-008E Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 008F-008F Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0090-009F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00A0-00A1 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller
Port 00A2-00BF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00C0-00DF Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 00E0-00EF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00F0-00FF Exclusive Numeric data processor
Port 0170-0177 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel
Port 01CE-01CF Shared VgaSave
Port 01F0-01F7 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
Port 0274-0277 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0279-0279 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 02E8-02EF Shared VgaSave
Port 0376-0376 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel
Port 03B0-03BB Shared VgaSave
Port 03C0-03DF Shared VgaSave
Port 03F6-03F6 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
Port 0400-041F Undetermined SM Bus Controller
Port 0480-04BF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 04D0-04D1 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0800-087F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0A00-0A0F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0A10-0A1F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0A20-0A2F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0A30-0A3F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0A79-0A79 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0D00-FFFF Shared PCI bus
Port C000-CFFF Exclusive PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Port C800-C8FF Exclusive Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Port D800-D81F Exclusive Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Port D880-D89F Exclusive Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Port DC00-DC1F Exclusive Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Port E000-E01F Exclusive Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Port E080-E08F Exclusive Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Port E400-E403 Exclusive Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Port E480-E487 Exclusive Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Port E800-E803 Exclusive Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Port E880-E887 Exclusive Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Port EC00-EC07 Undetermined Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
Port FFA0-FFAF Exclusive Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller


--------[ Input ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ HID Keyboard Device ]

Keyboard Properties:
Keyboard Name HID Keyboard Device
Keyboard Type IBM enhanced (101- or 102-key) keyboard
Keyboard Layout US
ANSI Code Page 1252 - Western European (Windows)
OEM Code Page 437
Repeat Delay 1
Repeat Rate 31

[ HID-compliant mouse ]

Mouse Properties:
Mouse Name HID-compliant mouse
Mouse Buttons 3
Mouse Hand Right
Pointer Speed 1
Double-Click Time 500 msec
X/Y Threshold 6 / 10
Wheel Scroll Lines 3

Mouse Features:
Active Window Tracking Disabled
ClickLock Disabled
Hide Pointer While Typing Enabled
Mouse Wheel Present
Move Pointer To Default Button Disabled
Pointer Trails Disabled
Sonar Disabled


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: Intel 82945GZ Memory Controller Hub [A-2]

Offset 000: 86 80 70 27 06 00 90 20 02 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 60 2A 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 040: 01 90 D1 FE 01 40 D1 FE 05 00 00 E0 01 80 D1 FE 
Offset 050: 00 00 30 00 09 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 01 30 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 10 11 01 00 00 33 33 00 FF 03 00 00 40 1A 38 00 
Offset 0A0: 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 01 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 09 00 09 71 2B E1 9B 98 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F00: Intel 82945GZ Graphics Controller 0 [A-2]

Offset 000: 86 80 72 27 07 00 90 00 02 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 A8 FF 01 EC 00 00 08 00 00 D0 00 00 A4 FF 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 60 2A 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 09 00 09 71 2B E1 9B 98 
Offset 050: 07 00 30 00 09 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 3F 
Offset 060: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 05 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 01 00 22 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 34 05 64 34 00 00 00 00 86 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1B F00: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]

Offset 000: 86 80 D8 27 06 00 10 00 01 00 03 04 08 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 04 C0 A3 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 60 2A 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 03 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 01 60 42 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 05 70 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 10 00 91 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 10 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F00: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - PCI Express Root Port 1 [A-1]

Offset 000: 86 80 D0 27 07 01 10 00 01 00 04 06 08 00 81 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 F0 00 00 20 
Offset 020: F0 FF 00 00 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 02 00 
Offset 040: 10 80 41 01 C0 0F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 4C 11 01 
Offset 050: 00 00 01 10 E0 0C 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 0D A0 00 00 3C 10 60 2A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 C7 00 06 07 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F01: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - PCI Express Root Port 2 [A-1]

Offset 000: 86 80 D2 27 07 01 10 00 01 00 04 06 08 00 81 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 00 C0 C0 00 00 
Offset 020: 80 FF 80 FF F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 02 02 00 
Offset 040: 10 80 41 01 C0 0F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 2C 11 02 
Offset 050: 40 00 11 30 60 05 08 01 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 0D A0 00 00 3C 10 60 2A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 C7 00 06 07 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F00: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Offset 000: 86 80 C8 27 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 01 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 60 2A 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F01: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Offset 000: 86 80 C9 27 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 01 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 60 2A 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F02: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Offset 000: 86 80 CA 27 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 81 D8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 60 2A 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F03: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Offset 000: 86 80 CB 27 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 01 D8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 60 2A 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 04 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F07: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]

Offset 000: 86 80 CC 27 06 00 90 02 01 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 BC A3 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 60 2A 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 20 20 FF 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 20 00 C0 
Offset 070: 00 00 DF 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 AA FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 20 00 00 88 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 DB B6 6D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 80 00 09 88 85 40 00 86 0F 01 00 06 17 02 20 

B00 D1E F00: Intel 82801GB I/O Controller Hub 7 (ICH7) [A-1]

Offset 000: 86 80 4E 24 07 01 10 00 E1 01 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 03 20 F0 00 80 22 
Offset 020: F0 FF 00 00 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 02 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 00 00 
Offset 050: 0D 00 00 00 3C 10 60 2A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F00: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - LPC Bridge [A-1]

Offset 000: 86 80 B8 27 07 00 10 02 01 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 60 2A 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 040: 01 08 00 00 80 00 00 00 81 04 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 8A 8B 87 85 D0 00 00 00 80 80 80 83 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 0F 14 01 0A FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 20 06 00 00 39 00 00 00 13 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 08 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 33 22 11 00 67 45 00 00 C0 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 09 00 0C 10 A8 00 24 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 01 C0 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F01: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-1]

Offset 000: 86 80 DF 27 05 00 88 02 01 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 F1 08 00 00 F9 08 00 00 
Offset 020: A1 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 60 2A 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 80 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F02: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SATA Controller [A-1]

Offset 000: 86 80 C0 27 05 00 B0 02 01 8F 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 81 E8 00 00 01 E8 00 00 81 E4 00 00 01 E4 00 00 
Offset 020: 81 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 60 2A 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
Offset 040: 03 A3 07 A3 00 00 00 00 05 00 02 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 C0 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 01 00 02 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 05 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 3F 00 80 01 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F03: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SMBus Controller [A-1]

Offset 000: 86 80 DA 27 01 00 80 02 01 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 01 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 60 2A 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 02 00 00 
Offset 040: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D00 F00: Realtek RTL8139/810x Fast Ethernet Adapter

Offset 000: EC 10 36 81 07 00 10 00 01 00 00 02 08 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 01 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 F0 8F FF 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 60 2A 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 01 48 C2 F7 00 00 00 00 03 50 FC 80 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 05 60 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 10 84 01 00 60 7E 00 00 10 28 10 00 11 F4 03 00 
Offset 070: 40 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 09 00 4C 01 01 1C 02 00 FB FF FF 11 
Offset 090: 08 30 00 00 4E DE 02 00 2D B1 07 00 DB 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 02 28 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 03 00 03 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 40 00 00 FF 3F FF 3F FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-8086-2770: Intel i945/955/975/E7230 MCHBAR

Offset 100: 10 10 10 10 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 
Offset 110: E8 28 50 B9 22 71 60 03 5F 02 00 80 FF 01 FF 03 
Offset 120: 06 0A 00 40 02 05 00 E2 F0 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 130: C4 06 00 00 6D 06 1A 87 08 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 02 05 05 0C 0A 00 55 
Offset 150: 21 35 12 47 63 7D 74 8F 00 55 22 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 160: 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 49 62 33 98 87 21 E0 
Offset 170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 180: 10 10 10 10 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 
Offset 190: E8 28 50 B9 22 71 60 03 5F 02 00 80 FF 01 FF 03 
Offset 1A0: 06 0A 00 40 02 05 00 E2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-8086-2770: Intel i945/955/975/E7230 MCHBAR

Offset 200: 02 00 0F 00 00 00 00 00 02 04 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 210: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-8086-2770: Intel i945/955/975/E7230 MCHBAR

Offset C00: 22 00 00 20 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C10: 00 00 00 00 03 02 80 00 0B 0E 07 07 06 06 23 32 
 Offset C20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CA0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CB0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CC0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CD0: 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 FF 00 00 00 00 
Offset CE0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CF0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.U...000000000000....."@...00IBM VGA Compatible BIOS. .[.k.y...
C000:0040 PCIR..r'........`........g...............u.............0........
C000:0080 ....................................d......d......d.....0d......
C000:00C0 d......d......d......d.....0d......d.....0d......d......d......d
C000:0100 ......d.....0d......d......d.....0$......$......d.......... ....
C000:0140 `".......N... [email protected] ...88.......... .1X. (.........V
C000:0180 . .1X. .P.......... .0X. @[email protected]&0..6.......... A. 0.`.
C000:01C0 ........$.`A.(00`........0*..Q.*@0p.........4..Q.*@...........=.
C000:0200 [email protected]@[email protected]@@[email protected]@@[email protected]@@....
C000:0240 .....h[..r.<P...........t..r.<P..........0.7..2.m..4....8....:..
C000:0280 ..<.E..A.7..C.m..E....I....K....M.E..P 7..R m..T ...X ...Z ...\ 
C000:02C0 E..`....a....b ...c....d....e ...f....g....h ...................
C000:0300 ................................................................
C000:0340 ............For Evaluation Use Only....(........c-'(.+..........
C000:0380 .......................................(........c-'(.+..........
C000:03C0 .......................................P........c_OP.U..........


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

see if this chipset will work
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18494&lang=eng


----------



## 2950227 (Jun 28, 2010)

still no sound


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

The correct chipset will get rid of the smbus controller. Did it? Need to know that and I will work on the rest.


----------



## 2950227 (Jun 28, 2010)

when i download this

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/dow...08/infinst911autol.exe&DwnldId=18494&lang=eng

than the setup runs and it says the setup programme successfully installed the intel chipset device software on this computer. click finsh to complete the setup process..

and yh it restarted aswell


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Do you have the smbus controller error in device manager?


----------



## 2950227 (Jun 28, 2010)

i only have 2 now

audio device on high definition audio bus 
and 
video controller VGA compatible


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok I will work on them, bear with me, very busy today.


----------



## 2950227 (Jun 28, 2010)

its workin fine now,
installed real tek 1 its working fine


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Did you get your video controller?


----------



## 2950227 (Jun 28, 2010)

no i still dont hav video controller


----------



## 2950227 (Jun 28, 2010)

i still dont hav video controller. and my windows xp somtimes crashes and after many times of installing windows vista or 7 it gives me this same screen all the time... image attached, plz reply


----------

